# Which From: address does periodic use?



## diem (Dec 4, 2022)

Hi all,

I have set up a server to send root email to an external Fastmail account, using ssmtp. Emails sent from the command line are sent fine. When periodic runs (or rather when I run 'periodic daily' from a root prompt) however, maillog gets an entry as follows:


```
Dec  4 16:13:45 myserver sSMTP[4156]: Creating SSL connection to host
Dec  4 16:13:46 myserver sSMTP[4156]: SSL connection using TLS_AES_256_GCM_SHA384
Dec  4 16:13:47 myserver sSMTP[4156]: 551 5.7.1 Not authorised to send from this header address
```

I've done some digging around, but it's not clear to me exactly which account periodic runs as when it executes on schedule, nor what it configures the From: field to contain. I'm wondering about this such that I can add an appropriate entry in /usr/local/etc/ssmtp/revaliases. I can't seem to find where ssmtp stores failed emails on file so I haven't had any success there.

Could anyone help me out with some info, or suggest another reason periodic's emails are not getting sent out?

Many thanks,

Ian


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2022)

> Which From: address does periodic use?


`root@<hostname>`


----------

